# Pesticide advice pls



## sitdownman2000 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello all hope everyone is well! Love the help that this community lends so am very grateful for the advice you give. I wish to ask , I've recently began to notice that pests are slowly taking over my plants one baby was obliterated and has pieces of the leaf dead (yet still standing ) and the other 2 fully grown plants are standing yet I see these pests on the leaves ( no bite Mark's are visible yet slight leaf discoloration)
I have made a natural pesticide using 1l water , 10 drops natural soap ,tsp baking soda and tsp veg oil ( ik neem oil is better but didnt have that at hand and needed something for right now )

My question is this how often should I spray my plants with such a solution ? Can it be done daily ? Also as a side question can that slightly eaten baby plant still survive and grow? Thank you so much for the help you guys provide


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 4, 2020)

the baby plant will be fine so long as the majority of it is still standing---imo you need to know your enemy and identify the pest before you can effectively treat it---1 size doesn't fit all---lift the pot to look underneath---check them early a.m, afternoon, and p.m. as they all feast at different times---earwigs, ants, caterpillars, snails, spider mites all love a seedling


----------



## stinkyattic (Jun 4, 2020)

Neem oil is effective due to the actives in it, not because it's an oil. Oils clog stomata, so be wary of overdoing it. And seedlings are quite vulnerable. 
Can you post clear photos of the damage? Also are you indoors or out?


----------

